# question



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

What drum machine is good for smaller service blockages but works for main lines ok too?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

k60


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> k60


:lol: :yes:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

There isn't one. Go with a sectional. And when I go sectional I go K60. Lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A cable that can make it thru fittings on 1 1/2" inch pipe is not going to do anything to a root with a leader bigger than the cable. Clean sewers or don't, but do it right if you do

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL I'd consider 2 machines that would pretty much take care of your every need...

I use the K-7500 for mains and K-3800 for the smaller lines and interior lines where you won't find roots...

That combination seems to work on every line I have ever done...

Sectional machines seem to be a bad habit...
They start off with a K-60 then they seem to get one of every other machine known to man...
Ask em! Not on of these guys has just one machine that does it all...:laughing:
They'll have a K-1500, an Eel, A drill & eel, and a drill gun, if you let em in your truck they'll start breeding until the tires blow out...:whistling2:

I've got 2 machines and a toilet auger... That's it!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have three plus a stool auger and a Jetter

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Your question was for a drum machine, so I'd suggest the Spartan 300 for the main line and it can accept the model 100 drum which can handle smaller lines.
http://www.spartantool.com/drain-cable-model-300-products-469.php?page_id=675


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Spartan 300, it uses a lerge drum for main lines and you can put in the 1/2" cable drum for 2" upto 4" lines. Then you cab put on the 13/32 drum or 3/8"


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Redwood said:


> LOL I'd consider 2 machines that would pretty much take care of your every need... I use the K-7500 for mains and K-3800 for the smaller lines and interior lines where you won't find roots... That combination seems to work on every line I have ever done... Sectional machines seem to be a bad habit... They start off with a K-60 then they seem to get one of every other machine known to man... Ask em! Not on of these guys has just one machine that does it all...:laughing: They'll have a K-1500, an Eel, A drill & eel, and a drill gun, if you let em in your truck they'll start breeding until the tires blow out...:whistling2: I've got 2 machines and a toilet auger... That's it!


I had the same set up with the 3800 and three drums plus the 7500. Still have the 7500 in the shop. The 3800 popped the motor while customer was standing there watching and threw grease on his pants and shoes. Besides that they are good machines. 
My 7500 is a good machine but to heavy to throw in the back of my KUV with a rat pac across the bed or drag up a ladder for the roof work. I can lift it and drag it but my want-to is out of wack. Lol
My k-60 stays on my truck with three spools that can handle almost anything 4" and under 6" if your careful and reach out to 180' without a lot of difficulty. My 1500 can handle the rest up to 300' 
I do have a k-45 that I use on lave type drains.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HSI said:


> I had the same set up with the 3800 and three drums plus the 7500. Still have the 7500 in the shop. The 3800 popped the motor while customer was standing there watching and threw grease on his pants and shoes. Besides that they are good machines.
> My 7500 is a good machine but to heavy to throw in the back of my KUV with a rat pac across the bed or drag up a ladder for the roof work. I can lift it and drag it but my want-to is out of wack. Lol
> My k-60 stays on my truck with three spools that can handle almost anything 4" and under 6" if your careful and reach out to 180' without a lot of difficulty. My 1500 can handle the rest up to 300'
> I do have a k-45 that I use on lave type drains.


I don't do roofs... :laughing:
Never have, never will, no reason to....


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't blame you with that picture. Most of the homes here are slab on grade with full size vents thru the roof. Outside clean outs are buried or non existent Pulling a toilet is an option but if waste is backed up the roof becomes an option. 
Keep in mind for the most part Arizona does not have the sharp pitched roof lines like the colder climates.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the trojan pony with .55 x 110' cables for a main line up to 6"
and add in the colt drum with adp's for all your small drains


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Take a look at Gorlitz GO 62 combo.
It will run 3 different cable sizes and will clear most everything your going to run into.

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=88B6833691E147DCB13A4277B0B67BEA


----------

